# going back to work after iui - yes or no?



## luckyl (Oct 19, 2008)

I having my first iui hopefully on tuesday !
I am a teacher and of course things never work out as planned - our school open day is on tuesday evening which i will have to go. so my plan was to take day of school and just go into that evening. 

was just wondering what other people have done - gone back to work or rested at home and do you think there is any difference. what worked or unfortunately didnt work for you? 

thanks


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

On the first one I had the afternoon off but on the 2nd I think I went into work in the morning & then went back after the insem. I honestly don't think it makes much difference but do what you feel suits you best


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya,

My first two IUI's I went home but the 3rd I went back to work and got my BFP. I do work in an office though so I was sat down for the rest of the day.

I would advise going home, gettin snuggled up on the sofa and having a snooze.

xx


----------



## kelstary (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,

I have just had my 3rd IUI and took the day off on the first 2 and the one this cycle fell on the weekend so I didnt have to worry. I usually have a bit of cramping so it is quite nice to just go home and relax. I also try and stay on the couch for about 20 minutes after the insemination as I read that this can help.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

The first IUI i wrapped myself up and rested lots but didnt work,  but enjoyed not doing much and having dh running around after me hehe the second i just got with things and still didnt work.  TBH if an egg is the size of a dot like this . im sure going about your normal routine will be fine. xx


----------



## luckyl (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks everyone

i didnt go back to work , just snuggked up on sofa as recommended. had bad cramps anyway and im afraid primary 2's arent that understanding hehe  

in 2ww now. will let you all know how i get on . 

cheers


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Good luck Lucky! xx


----------

